
Product is the Ultimate Growth Hack - Elof
http://growthhackers.com/slides/product-is-the-ultimate-growth-hack-by-kyle-wild/
======
sida
"Start ups tend to focus on signups / daily active" when they could be
focusing on retention.

Could not agree more. Although retention is indeed very hard to measure, and
things like net promoter score seems a bit flaky at best.

I am curious, Does anyone use net promoter score extensively and found it
useful?

~~~
mwetzler
I agree - the common methods for measuring net promoter (surveys) seem to put
a burden on the customers.

I think twitter could potentially be pretty effective if you combine the
number of mentions with a sentiment score. But then, it's pretty easy to
increase twitter engagement using various tools.

I'm also looking for a good way to measure net promoter, but for another
reason -- to quantify it for investors. We hear great customer feedback and
get referrals all the time, but don't have a measurement for it. Even though
it's true, I'm not sure investors will just believe that "our customers love
us!".

~~~
sutterbomb
"Net Promoter Score" can only be measured by survey, because that's exactly
what it is. It's a 1-question survey with a standardized scoring methodology
that is a de-facto standard measure of customer loyalty across industries.

If you want to measure customer loyalty and quantify it for investors, you can
use that methodology, or you can find another way but call it something else.
I wouldn't recommend doing something else and trying to call it NPS.

------
knes
Can we please link to the slides instead of the scummy growthhackers.com
domain?

[http://www.slideshare.net/kylewild/kyle-
wildtokyoproductisth...](http://www.slideshare.net/kylewild/kyle-
wildtokyoproductistheultimategrowthhack)

~~~
seanellis
Why would you say it's scummy? Growth hackers is a group of marketers that are
passionate about sharing and discussing great content on ethical drivers of
sustainable growth like this deck. Based on the discussion on GH, everyone in
the community loved the deck and agreed with the premise that product is the
ultimate growth hack. It wasn't even submitted from a community regular.
Unlike your last three submissions to HN that were all self promotional for
Pusher, where you are marketing manager.

------
alexsherstinsky
An excellent valuable product is essential to be at the core of all growth
initiatives.

------
Kalium
"Because MATH!"

Yup. Sounds like Kyle.

